# sharan / Alhambra / Galaxy spare wheel mechanism



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

hi, there
the topic says it all, though the details are:
a mechanism rolls a cable which clamps on to the spare wheel and then pulls the wheel up in to the spare wheel well.
i've dismatled the box and found that the large gear (made of nylon I suppose) lost two teeth. PO replaced this with two self-tapping screws which kinda ruined the entire box ....
i need pointers in fixing this or can I give up searching now and just look for a replacement from a breaker's yard?
the sharan is pretty scarce so i do not have high hopes in the latter, so a repair is worth investigating.
any advice / pointers / etc. will be appreciated .....


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: sharan / Alhambra / Galaxy spare wheel mechanism (za01vr6)*

Considering the weight of the tire that is being lifted, you might consider recreating the nylon gear out of metal...


----------

